# SI Suns Preview



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> *Outlook*
> Team of the future. The Suns still have too many holes in the middle and on the bench to bring a serious challenge to the Western powers, unless the youngsters develop far more rapidly than anyone imagined. Phoenix's three stars will make them a playoff team, but it's hard to see them getting to the second round until the Suns can bring in more reinforcements next summer.


LINK


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I think it's a good preview. I agree that the Suns are a team for the future. They are probably another year or two away from seriously contending for the title. Once they can add some more depth to their line-up, clear out the big contracts of Gugliotta and Hardaway and develop some of their young players, they could be title favourites.

Suns fans have a lot of good things to look foward to from this team...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

if the suns can fight the injury bug, and Stoudemire can stay strong, they'll be a playoff team, but like the Blazers, won't have HCA.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Yeah, but it looks like San Antonio might be the only mainstay out of the big 5 for more than 3 years.. by then I think them, Phoenix, and Houston will be the top dogs in the west.

The Lakers are old, three years from now Divac will be gone, Webber will be in his 13th season.. The T'Wolves and Mavs are going to have cap issues, but both owners are extremely rich, so who knows there..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Pretty good article, because it confirmed what I said all along  , that Suns don't have good bench and they are one major injury away from a poor season. I especially don't like the idea of playing Marbury and Marion 40+ minutes every game. For their career's sake I hope they play a little less but there's no bench to help out whatsoever. Just praying for the best.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> they are one major injury away from a poor season


If Casey Jacobsen has a major injury, they're not any worse off. I assume you mean between Starbs, Matrix, and Amare - but that is pointless anyways, as you can say that about most any team. If the Suns lose Amare, they'll still be better off than the Spurs will be if Duncan has a major injury. I guess I just don't see what your point is.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Look Penny last year. One major lost doesn't only reduce the production from associated position, it also limits the rotations.


----------

